# Need Accountant or Lawyer to Help Set Up A Business



## ozieddie (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm based in Australia and I want to set up a business in Cyprus.. please let me clarify though.. I'm not talking about a shopfront style of business.. this will just be a web based business.

All I need to do is find someone willing to register a business for me there and also sign me up with the tax department - plus anything else I need to make this a legitimate business. Oh, and I also need to have a physical address there in Cyprus.

There's a bunch of businesses offering this service online, but they're trying to charge thousands of Euros for what I'm sure is only 1-2 days work. 

Can anyone help or possibly recommend an honest company that can do this for me?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## weeksy9 (Nov 18, 2008)

*hi there.*

hello Ed,

tried to send a message this morning to you but it seems it didnt go as it wasnt posted. Anyhow, I set up a company in Cyprus, its managed in Cyprus so tax is at 10% only as its Cyprus tax resident. Did it through a law firm in Nicosia which I found to be efficient, recommended by a city of London law firm and the fee charged was far cheaper than others quoted. Dont know if I can mention them, but provide me with a contact e-mail and ill send you their info.

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## jimmy63 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Help With setting up Busines in Cyprus*

Hi Weeksy9 

I am looking to open a business in Cyprus, I have read your link and would be very grateful if you could supply me with the contact of the Law firm based in Nicosia. Thank you for your time.

Regards jim 



weeksy9 said:


> hello Ed,
> 
> 
> tried to send a message this morning to you but it seems it didnt go as it wasnt posted. Anyhow, I set up a company in Cyprus, its managed in Cyprus so tax is at 10% only as its Cyprus tax resident. Did it through a law firm in Nicosia which I found to be efficient, recommended by a city of London law firm and the fee charged was far cheaper than others quoted. Dont know if I can mention them, but provide me with a contact e-mail and ill send you their info.
> ...


----------



## weeksy9 (Nov 18, 2008)

*setting up company*

Hello Jim,

The law firm I used was Nicolaides Stylianou LLC in Nicosia, contact person was the partner of the firm Stelios Stylianou. His concact number is +357 22 445800.

Cheers

Andy


----------

